# ' the devil is Stanley Sweetheart??



## Benvolio

Hello, everyone

long time lurker, first time poster.

I've been stocking up on some vintage stanley tools lately for restoration and I've come acros the term Sweetheart many incongruent times.

Can anyone enlighten me to what this brand is or was??

thanks

Ben


----------



## stonedlion

"Sweetheart" is a logo used in the past and reintroduced recently by Stanley. A heart shape with the letters "SW" inside. The "SW" stands for The Stanley Works; the heart-shape is a memorial to The Stanley Works long-time president, William Hart.

.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Richard, I learned something today already!


----------



## chrisstef

I also didnt know that. Nice knowledge drop Richard.


----------



## Benvolio

cool. Thanks for filling us all in, Richard.

Ben


----------



## sikrap

Richard is correct and the Sweetheart tools seem to be thought of more highly, especially planes and chisels. I've had several people tell me that the SW plane irons hold an edge better. Why? I don't know. I can tell you that Sweetheart tools bring higher prices.


----------



## Loren

I am not sure when Stanley started using chrome vanadium
steel, but I do not think he sweetheart irons are made
of this steel. While chrome vanadium resists corrosion
and is easy to sharpen (which appeals to the occasional
and non-professional users), it doesn't hold an edge the
way high carbon steel does.

If you find a Sweetheart era plane (they made them
for a couple of decades I think) you've found
a plane in the "sweet spot" of Stanley history
when the bugs had been worked out of the 
designs and quality was as good as Stanley ever
had. After the Sweetheart era Stanley eventually
started cutting corners and most of the cooler
specialized planes were phased out for good.


----------



## Benvolio

Loren, so if I wanted to buy the current low angle jack that they're branding as sweetheart, would I expect that sweet spot plane lovin or will be be a modern cut corner plane pretending to be better than it is??

Thanks

Benvolio


----------



## LukieB

All sweethearts are terrible, don't buy any of them….especially the vintage ones

Sorry my sarcasm doesn't translate well. I love this era of Stanley tools, quality stuff.

As far as that new low angle jack 62, it's gotten some pretty good reviews, but not nearly as cool as a vintage one…in my opinion.


----------



## Loren

Oh - the new "sweetheart" stuff is probably pretty good. If
the irons are chrome vanadium steel they won't be so great
but you can get carbon steel ones from other manufacturers.

The point I was trying to make is that if you're looking at
a row of vintage bench planes and they are all the same
price, the sweethearts in there will probably be good
choices. They're kind of fun to collect I guess… they are
pretty common so you'll run across them often.

The original sweetheart logo in no way indicated it was
a premium plane. All the Stanley planes of that era
had the logo on the irons.


----------



## donwilwol

The sweetheart logo is actually in honor of a long time Stanley president William Hart.


----------



## NicoleB

Hi, I am a first timer to this site. I am looking to date this old military Stanley Works wood crate.
I got this box from an estate sale. It reads on lid 
"Set Radio Telegraph
Type MC-300
Complete W/ Chests
Ser. No. 305
(Spare Parts)"

The side reads: 
SWPA No
30-45
0-3"

On the handles are the logo SW inside a heart.
On the lid on metal bracket it reads:
" 92
Harts
6
Patent
Stanley Works" 













































Having trouble finding another like it online. Anyone seen one before? I really need help dating the box.
Thanks for help all, I appreciate any help or direction you can provide.
-Nicole


----------



## donwilwol

my guess is its a military (maybe) chest made with SW handles. hardware sold during that era was also sole with that logo.


----------



## johnstoneb

You box was probably built sometime from 1920 to 1934 by a company using Stanley hardware. The company that built the telegraph set probably built the box or subcontracted it out to another company.


----------



## OSU55

Vintage #62's may be cool, but are damn expensive, costing more than the Veritas BU LAJ in the picture above, which, while maybe not as cool, is a much better tool. The new Stanley Sweetheart bench planes have A2 steel blades, and as far as I know there are not any aftermarket blades made for them.


----------



## ElChe

Sweetheart planes are meant to be gifted on Valentines Day to non wood working significant others. Try it. The romance will be palpable.


----------



## mramseyISU

> Oh - the new "sweetheart" stuff is probably pretty good. If
> the irons are chrome vanadium steel they won t be so great
> but you can get carbon steel ones from other manufacturers.
> 
> The point I was trying to make is that if you re looking at
> a row of vintage bench planes and they are all the same
> price, the sweethearts in there will probably be good
> choices. They re kind of fun to collect I guess… they are
> pretty common so you ll run across them often.
> 
> The original sweetheart logo in no way indicated it was
> a premium plane. All the Stanley planes of that era
> had the logo on the irons.
> 
> - Loren


Actually the new sweetheart stuff all use an A2 grade of tool steel for cutting edges. Mine hold an edge forever it seems like.


----------



## daddywoofdawg

the box just has sweetheart hinges and fittings Stanley didn't make electronics.during ww2 they used what ever stock they they could get, the war effort made waste a big no no.


----------

